# Grenoble : PommeBouffe 7 : 19 Novembre 2005



## Taho! (26 Septembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​







- Taho!
- 







-
-







- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## SuperCed (27 Septembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- 







- SuperCed (je serai peut être à Barcelone ce week-end là)
-







- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Balooners (27 Septembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- 







- SuperCed (je serai peut être à Barcelone ce week-end là)
-







- Balooners (je crois que je suis à Panam cette semaine là)
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- 







- SuperCed (je serai peut être à Barcelone ce week-end là)
-







- Balooners (je crois que je suis à Panam cette semaine là)
- WebO (très loin)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (28 Septembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- 







- SuperCed (je serai peut être à Barcelone ce week-end là)
- Stargazer (soyons fou, on verra si c'est faisable )
-







- Balooners (je crois que je suis à Panam cette semaine là)
- WebO (très loin)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (28 Septembre 2005)

WebO : comment ça très loin ? loin de chez toi ou loin dans le temps ?


----------



## appleman (28 Septembre 2005)

notre michel national sera là?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> WebO : comment ça très loin ? loin de chez toi ou loin dans le temps ?



Je ne t'en ai pas parlé? Je serai à quelques milliers de kilomètres, en Inde.


----------



## Taho! (28 Septembre 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> notre michel national sera là?



Sans doute, je lui en parle



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je ne t'en ai pas parlé? Je serai à quelques milliers de kilomètres, en Inde.



Si, j'avais oublié que c'était à ce moment là !


----------



## SuperCed (28 Septembre 2005)

Que de voyageurs en ce moment!

Je pars dans les Balkans vendredi soir. Ljubljana, Zagreb, Belgrade, Sarajevo, Dubrovnic, et plein d'autres villes. J'aurai même peut-être le temps de passer au Montenegro...

A fin octobre tout le monde, et j'en saurai plus à ce moment là pour la pomme bouffe.


----------



## atshoom (30 Septembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (à Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)







- SuperCed (je serai peut être à Barcelone ce week-end là)
- Stargazer (soyons fou, on verra si c'est faisable )
-







- Balooners (je crois que je suis à Panam cette semaine là)
- WebO (très loin)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post...

_​


----------



## Taho! (30 Septembre 2005)

Bienvenue atshoom !


----------



## Yuls (2 Octobre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (à Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)







- SuperCed (je serai peut être à Barcelone ce week-end là)
- Stargazer (soyons fou, on verra si c'est faisable )
-







- Balooners (je crois que je suis à Panam cette semaine là)
- WebO (très loin)
- Yuls (week-end en Suisse...)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post...

_​


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

J'ai bien choisi ma date donc ! voulez-vous que je vous laisse le choix ? plutôt le 12 ?


----------



## control.alt.suppr (6 Octobre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette pr&#233;sente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (&#224; Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)
- ctrl_alt_suppr (Le monsieur qu'a script&#233; AE.info )







- SuperCed (je serai peut &#234;tre &#224; Barcelone ce week-end l&#224
- Stargazer (soyons fou, on verra si c'est faisable )
-







- Balooners (je crois que je suis &#224; Panam cette semaine l&#224
- WebO (tr&#232;s loin)
- Yuls (week-end en Suisse...)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post...

_​


			
				Le forum a dit:
			
		

> Le message que vous avez entr&#233; est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger &#224; au moins 5 caract&#232;res.


Dois-je prendre ceci comme une insulte ?


----------



## Taho! (12 Octobre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (à Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)
- ctrl_alt_suppr (Le monsieur qu'a scripté AE.info )
- ThiGre (via PG)







- SuperCed (je serai peut être à Barcelone ce week-end là)
- Stargazer (soyons fou, on verra si c'est faisable )
-







- Balooners (je crois que je suis à Panam cette semaine là)
- WebO (très loin)
- Yuls (week-end en Suisse...)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post...

_​


----------



## Taho! (12 Octobre 2005)

Le 12, je ne suis plus libre, on garde le 19, m&#234;me en comit&#233; restreint !


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Octobre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (à Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)
- ctrl_alt_suppr (Le monsieur qu'a scripté AE.info )
- ThiGre (via PG)







- SuperCed (je serai peut être à Barcelone ce week-end là)
- Stargazer (soyons fou, on verra si c'est faisable )
- La SAGEsse (ça m'dit bien, faut voir avec le purfils  )







- Balooners (je crois que je suis à Panam cette semaine là)
- WebO (très loin)
- Yuls (week-end en Suisse...)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post...

_​


----------



## SuperCed (23 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Le 12, je ne suis plus libre, on garde le 19, même en comité restreint !



Regarde ce que je vous ramène de mon voyage dans les Balkans. J'ai pensé à vous à Sarajevo :
http://superced.dyndns.org/pictures/sarajevoapplecenter/sarajevoapplecenter.html

Sinon, pour le 19, je ne sais toujours pas.


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

comme des gens semblent vouloir venir de loin (Star ?), y'a un peu de place chez moi, genre un clic-clac (2 places) et un matelas &#224; gonfler (2 places)...


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ...un matelas à gonfler (2 places)...


Testé pour 3 places mais pas approuvé, trop bruyant


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Testé pour 3 places mais pas approuvé, trop bruyant


tout ça c'est de la faute à la bergère et au ver luisant !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tout ça c'est de la faute à la bergère et au ver luisant !



Oui genre t'as pas aimé mon cochon !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui genre t'as pas aimé mon cochon !


Ai-je dit ça ?


----------



## control.alt.suppr (27 Octobre 2005)

Décidemment, on en apprend de belles sur les m½urs de Taho!


----------



## Taho! (28 Octobre 2005)

control.alt.suppr a dit:
			
		

> Décidemment, on en apprend de belles sur les m½urs de Taho!


Si tu savais


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (à Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)
- ctrl_alt_suppr (Le monsieur qu'a scripté AE.info )
- ThiGre (via PG)
- Stargazer (soyons fou ! )







- SuperCed (je serai peut être à Barcelone ce week-end là)
- La SAGEsse (ça m'dit bien, faut voir avec le purfils  )







- Balooners (je crois que je suis à Panam cette semaine là)
- WebO (très loin)
- Yuls (week-end en Suisse...)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post...

_​


----------



## Taho! (2 Novembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette pr&#233;sente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (&#224; Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)
- ctrl_alt_suppr (Le monsieur qu'a script&#233; AE.info )
- ThiGre (via PG)
- Stargazer (soyons fou ! )
- Brab (via PG)
- Michel Netzer (Apple) + goodies + invit&#233;s
_
7






- SuperCed (je serai peut &#234;tre &#224; Barcelone ce week-end l&#224
- La SAGEsse (&#231;a m'dit bien, faut voir avec le purfils  )






- Balooners (je crois que je suis &#224; Panam cette semaine l&#224
- WebO (tr&#232;s loin)
- Yuls (week-end en Suisse...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## appleman (3 Novembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette pr&#233;sente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (&#224; Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)
- ctrl_alt_suppr (Le monsieur qu'a script&#233; AE.info )
- ThiGre (via PG)
- Stargazer (soyons fou ! )
- Brab (via PG)
- Michel Netzer (Apple) + goodies + invit&#233;s
- Appleman (normalement c'est bon...)
_
8






- SuperCed (je serai peut &#234;tre &#224; Barcelone ce week-end l&#224
- La SAGEsse (&#231;a m'dit bien, faut voir avec le purfils  )






- Balooners (je crois que je suis &#224; Panam cette semaine l&#224
- WebO (tr&#232;s loin)
- Yuls (week-end en Suisse...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## appleman (3 Novembre 2005)

sous r&#233;serve de partiel impromptus et diverses interros de TD...les &#233;tudiants s'il y en a me comprendront!


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> ...les &#233;tudiants s'il y en a me comprendront!


Cela &#233;chappe souvent aux plus jeunes mais les anciens ont aussi &#233;tudi&#233;  
Et les dipl&#244;mes n'ont pas eu pour effet d'effacer les m&#233;moires :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Cela échappe souvent aux plus jeunes mais les anciens ont aussi étudié
> Et les diplômes n'ont pas eu pour effet d'effacer les mémoires :rateau:



par contre la bière...


----------



## appleman (3 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> par contre la bière...



=> oui ils ont encore de la répartie!


----------



## SuperCed (3 Novembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette pr&#233;sente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (&#224; Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)
- ctrl_alt_suppr (Le monsieur qu'a script&#233; AE.info )
- ThiGre (via PG)
- Stargazer (soyons fou ! )
- Brab (via PG)
- Michel Netzer (Apple) + goodies + invit&#233;s
- Appleman (normalement c'est bon...)
_
8






- La SAGEsse (&#231;a m'dit bien, faut voir avec le purfils  )






- Balooners (je crois que je suis &#224; Panam cette semaine l&#224
- WebO (tr&#232;s loin)
- Yuls (week-end en Suisse...)
- SuperCed (je serai &#224; la derni&#232;re soir&#233;e "Du monde aux Balkans")


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (3 Novembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette pr&#233;sente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (&#224; Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)
- ctrl_alt_suppr (Le monsieur qu'a script&#233; AE.info )
- ThiGre (via PG)
- Stargazer (soyons fou ! )
- Brab (via PG)
- Michel Netzer (Apple) + goodies + invit&#233;s
- Appleman (normalement c'est bon...)
_
8






- La SAGEsse (&#231;a m'dit bien, faut voir avec le purfils  )
- Valoriel (&#231;a m'dit bien, faut voir avec moi-m&#234;me )





- Balooners (je crois que je suis &#224; Panam cette semaine l&#224
- WebO (tr&#232;s loin)
- Yuls (week-end en Suisse...)
- SuperCed (je serai &#224; la derni&#232;re soir&#233;e "Du monde aux Balkans")


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (3 Novembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (à Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)
- ctrl_alt_suppr (Le monsieur qu'a scripté AE.info )
- ThiGre (via PG)
- Stargazer (soyons fou ! )
- Brab (via PG)
- Michel Netzer (Apple) + goodies + invités
- Appleman (normalement c'est bon...)
- Nino de Nino Prod (un ami ni sur MacG, ni sur PG, mais un vidéaste de talent !)
_
9






- La SAGEsse (ça m'dit bien, faut voir avec le purfils  )
- Valoriel (ça m'dit bien, faut voir avec moi-même )





- Balooners (je crois que je suis à Panam cette semaine là)
- WebO (très loin)
- Yuls (week-end en Suisse...)
- SuperCed (je serai à la dernière soirée "Du monde aux Balkans")


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## brab (4 Novembre 2005)

J'organise un petit apéro chez moi (à côté de la gare de Grenoble) où on a le droit d'amener son portable (i.e. on peut laisser sortir le geek qui est en nous  ), je viens d'avoir l'accord de ma femme  . Si vous voulez venir, contactez moi à alan.schmitt à polytechnique.org (il y a déjà deux volontaires de PG).


----------



## Taho! (4 Novembre 2005)

brab a dit:
			
		

> J'organise un petit apéro chez moi (à côté de la gare de Grenoble) où on a le droit d'amener son portable (i.e. on peut laisser sortir le geek qui est en nous  ), je viens d'avoir l'accord de ma femme  . Si vous voulez venir, contactez moi à alan.schmitt à polytechnique.org (il y a déjà deux volontaires de PG).


Je pense faire le tour de la ville au petit parisien qui viendra, on devrait vous rejoindre après

Y'a une after à la maison ensuite... C'est petit, mais ça devrait le faire !


----------



## Taho! (4 Novembre 2005)

Je viens d'aller rep&#233;rer les lieux, d'ici lundi, j'aurais un menu, il restera &#224; faire quelques choix...

Ap&#233;ro, entr&#233;e, plat...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je pense faire le tour de la ville au petit parisien qui viendra, on devrait vous rejoindre après
> 
> Y'a une after à la maison ensuite... C'est petit, mais ça devrait le faire !




Tu parles de qui ?


----------



## Taho! (4 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de qui ?


T'es pas parisien, toi ! T'es une bergère mon biquet ! :love:

Une bergère à Paris, on aura tout vu !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Novembre 2005)

Oui on voit tout sous mes jupons !


----------



## Macintosheux (5 Novembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (à Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)
- ctrl_alt_suppr (Le monsieur qu'a scripté AE.info )
- ThiGre (via PG)
- Stargazer (soyons fou ! )
- Brab (via PG)
- Michel Netzer (Apple) + goodies + invités
- Appleman (normalement c'est bon...)
- Nino de Nino Prod (un ami ni sur MacG, ni sur PG, mais un vidéaste de talent !)
_
9






- La SAGEsse
- Valoriel 
- Macintosheux (ça va être possible que si un gentil lyonnais veut bien me mettre dans son coffre  )





- Balooners
- WebO
- Yuls 
- SuperCed 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (5 Novembre 2005)

Macintosheux a dit:
			
		

> - Macintosheux (trop loin pour le moment mais dans quelques mois j'aurai mon permiiiiiiiis !!!  )


Faut voir, si d'autres Lyonnais se réveillent...


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Novembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (à Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)
- ctrl_alt_suppr (Le monsieur qu'a scripté AE.info )
- ThiGre (via PG)
- Stargazer (soyons fou ! )
- Brab (via PG)
- Michel Netzer (Apple) + goodies + invités
- Appleman (normalement c'est bon...)
- Nino de Nino Prod (un ami ni sur MacG, ni sur PG, mais un vidéaste de talent !)
_
9






- La SAGEsse
- Valoriel 
- Macintosheux (ça va être possible que si un gentil lyonnais veut bien me mettre dans son coffre  )





- Balooners
- WebO
- Yuls 
- SuperCed 
- Hegemonikon (débordé, mais j'ai bon espoir de venir un jour)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## appleman (8 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir, si d'autres Lyonnais se réveillent...



reste à savoir s'il y en à dans les parages...???...

un petit coup de train sinon ça peut se faire non?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, y'a une bouffe à Grenoble le 19/11



Ah oui c'est vrai :rateau: mais c'est pas à lyon ... nanananère 
c'est un samedi ? j'vais voir si ça me dit avec ma moitié
si j'ai l'autorisation d'aller à grenoble parce que ...
à ce que j'ai vu y'a pas beaucoup de fille ...


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (à Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)
- ctrl_alt_suppr (Le monsieur qu'a scripté AE.info )
- ThiGre (via PG)
- Stargazer (soyons fou ! )
- Brab (via PG)
- Michel Netzer (Apple) + goodies + invités
- Appleman (normalement c'est bon...)
- Nino de Nino Prod (un ami ni sur MacG, ni sur PG, mais un vidéaste de talent !)
- Xavier de Anazys (Monsieur standards W3C )
_
10






- La SAGEsse
- Valoriel 
- Macintosheux (ça va être possible que si un gentil lyonnais veut bien me mettre dans son coffre  )





- Balooners
- WebO
- Yuls 
- SuperCed 
- Hegemonikon (débordé, mais j'ai bon espoir de venir un jour)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (10 Novembre 2005)

Holala ça devient trop sérieux comme bouffe !


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui c'est vrai :rateau: mais c'est pas à lyon ... nanananère
> c'est un samedi ? j'vais voir si ça me dit avec ma moitié
> si j'ai l'autorisation d'aller à grenoble parce que ...
> à ce que j'ai vu y'a pas beaucoup de fille ...


Vous serez les bienvenus ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

Y'aura t'il des filles ?
Parce que je serais la seule alors ...
bon j'ai jusqu'à quand pour me décider ?
et pis en plus je partirais de Lyon en voiture

mais bon je confirme d'ici quelques jours


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Holala ça devient trop sérieux comme bouffe !


Je te fais confiance pour t'occuper de rendre ça moins sérieux !


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Y'aura t'il des filles ?
> Parce que je serais la seule alors ...
> bon j'ai jusqu'à quand pour me décider ?
> et pis en plus je partirais de Lyon en voiture
> ...


Je connais un Lyonnais que ça intéresserait...
oui, y'a peu de filles, que veux-tu... d'un autre côté, on aura une bergère, ça compte !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je connais un Lyonnais que ça intéresserait...
> oui, y'a peu de filles, que veux-tu... d'un autre côté, on aura une bergère, ça compte !



toi aussi t'as des problèmes avec vbulletin :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

oui, ça bug un peu ce soir !...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je connais un Lyonnais que ça intéresserait...
> oui, y'a peu de filles, que veux-tu... d'un autre côté, on aura une bergère, ça compte !



Et ouais ça compte même autant qu'un steak !


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> à ce que j'ai vu y'a pas beaucoup de fille ...


Ce qui veut dire :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui veut dire :mouais:



que si j'y vais je serais la seule fille
une ambiance de mec quoi


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2005)

Ben raison de plus pour y imposer ta féminité


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben raison de plus pour y imposer ta féminité



Généralement dans ce genre d'ambiance je suis la première à roter, péter et raconter des blagues cochonnes :mouais: genre féminité à la pirate :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Généralement dans ce genre d'ambiance je suis la première à roter, péter et raconter des blagues cochonnes :mouais: genre féminité à la pirate :rateau:


T'inquiètes pas pour ça, y'a Star et moi pour ça


----------



## Stargazer (11 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes pas pour ça, y'a Star et moi pour ça




D'ailleurs ce soir là j'ai décidé de ne parler qu'en rotant .... Va falloir beaucoup de bière !


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs ce soir là j'ai décidé de ne parler qu'en rotant .... Va falloir beaucoup de bière !


tant que tu paies !


----------



## Stargazer (11 Novembre 2005)

Ah parce que c'est payant en plus ???


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

c'est vrai, c'est le week end prochain votre beuverie...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Novembre 2005)

On appelle ça une rencontre courtoise !


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

ah oui pardon, j'avais oublié... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Novembre 2005)

T'es tout excusé va !


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

oh merci ca me va droit-t-au c½ur.


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (à Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)
- ctrl_alt_suppr (Le monsieur qu'a scripté AE.info )
- ThiGre (via PG)
- Stargazer (soyons fou ! )
- Brab (via PG)
- Michel Netzer (Apple) + goodies + invités
- Appleman (normalement c'est bon...)
- Nino de Nino Prod (un ami ni sur MacG, ni sur PG, mais un vidéaste de talent !)
- Xavier de Anazys (Monsieur standards W3C )
_
10






- La SAGEsse
- Valoriel 
- Macintosheux (ça va être possible que si un gentil lyonnais veut bien me mettre dans son coffre  )





- Balooners
- WebO
- Yuls 
- SuperCed 
- Hegemonikon (débordé, mais j'ai bon espoir de venir un jour)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

Comme promis, voici le menu à choix multiples. Merci de préciser ce que vous voulez (incrémentez en face de vos choix). Deux plats de chaque seront retenus. Un choix à la carte reste possible toutefois...

A voté : Taho!

*Menu à 22 ¤*
* Aperitif au choix
*______________
*Entrées* 
salade de filets de rougets | 
salade de ravioles poêlés et lardons | 1
gateau de foie de volaille | 
______________
*Plats*
gigot d'agneau / gratin de crozets | 1
filets de daurade à la niçoise | 
travers de porc sauce barbecue /gratin dauphinois | 
______________
*Café*​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (à Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)
- ctrl_alt_suppr (Le monsieur qu'a scripté AE.info )
- ThiGre (via PG)
- Stargazer (soyons fou ! )
- Brab (via PG)
- Michel Netzer (Apple) + goodies + invités
- Appleman (normalement c'est bon...)
- Nino de Nino Prod (un ami ni sur MacG, ni sur PG, mais un vidéaste de talent !)
- Xavier de Anazys (Monsieur standards W3C )
- Odré (soyons fous, je pars de lyon en voiture et j'ai une place dans mon coffre)
_
10






- La SAGEsse
- Valoriel 
- Macintosheux (ça va être possible que si un gentil lyonnais veut bien me mettre dans son coffre  )





- Balooners
- WebO
- Yuls 
- SuperCed 
- Hegemonikon (débordé, mais j'ai bon espoir de venir un jour)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

Odré, tu viens seule du coup ?


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

Voici le menu à choix multiples. Merci de préciser ce que vous voulez (incrémentez en face de vos choix). Deux plats de chaque seront retenus. Un choix à la carte reste possible toutefois...

*Menu à 22 ¤*
* Aperitif au choix
*______________
*Entrées* 
salade de filets de rougets | 
salade de ravioles poêlés et lardons | 2
gateau de foie de volaille | 
______________
*Plats*
gigot d'agneau / gratin de crozets | 2
filets de daurade à la niçoise | 
travers de porc sauce barbecue /gratin dauphinois | 
______________
*Café*

A voté : Taho!, brab via PG​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Odré, tu viens seule du coup ?


Ben voui, ma moitié travaille 
Du coup j'ai besoin de renseignements c'est où le restau ? comment je vais vous reconnaître ? c'est quoi une salade de filets de rougets ? et c'est quoi un gratin de crozet ?
Je connais un peu grenoble, je sais comment y aller : est ce que c'est dur de se garer ?
Et enfin pourrais-je dormir chez une âme charitable ? j'ai pas envie de prendre la route après ...


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2005)

On va refaire la présentation histoire de :rateau:


			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> Du coup j'ai besoin de renseignements :
> - c'est où le restau ?
> - comment je vais vous reconnaître ?
> - c'est quoi une salade de filets de rougets ?
> ...



Réponse unique : ramène toi, le reste n'est que détails


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On va refaire la présentation histoire de :rateau:
> 
> 
> Réponse unique : ramène toi, le reste n'est que détails



Tu y sera ? je t'ai pas vu sur la liste ...


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2005)

Qui sait :rateau:
De toute façon je me déplace toujours incognito


----------



## control.alt.suppr (11 Novembre 2005)

Bon, je l'ai déjà indiqué sur Pomme Grenette, mais hélas j'ai répète ce soir là, et je ne pourrai donc pas assister à la bouffe  (par contre pour le before c'est bon, et peut-être même l'after  )


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

ah merde ! faut que tu passes chez moi pour l'after ! j'ai une proposition (pas indécente ) pour toi !


----------



## control.alt.suppr (12 Novembre 2005)

OK, je t'appelle après la répète.


----------



## La SAGEsse (14 Novembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 







- Taho!
- atshoom (à Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)
- ctrl_alt_suppr (Le monsieur qu'a scripté AE.info )
- ThiGre (via PG)
- Stargazer (soyons fou ! )
- Brab (via PG)
- Michel Netzer (Apple) + goodies + invités
- Appleman (normalement c'est bon...)
- Nino de Nino Prod (un ami ni sur MacG, ni sur PG, mais un vidéaste de talent !)
- Xavier de Anazys (Monsieur standards W3C )
_
10






- Valoriel 
- Macintosheux (ça va être possible que si un gentil lyonnais veut bien me mettre dans son coffre  )





- Balooners
- WebO
- Yuls 
- SuperCed 
- Hegemonikon (débordé, mais j'ai bon espoir de venir un jour)
- La SAGEsse et lepurfils

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (15 Novembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (à Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)
- ctrl_alt_suppr (Le monsieur qu'a scripté AE.info )
- ThiGre (via PG)
- Stargazer (soyons fou ! )
- Brab (via PG)
- Michel Netzer (Apple) + goodies + 3 invités
- Appleman (normalement c'est bon...)
- Nino de Nino Prod (un ami ni sur MacG, ni sur PG, mais un vidéaste de talent !)
- Xavier de Anazys (Monsieur standards W3C )
- Patrick Exner
_
14






- Valoriel 
- Macintosheux (ça va être possible que si un gentil lyonnais veut bien me mettre dans son coffre  )





- Balooners
- WebO
- Yuls 
- SuperCed 
- Hegemonikon (débordé, mais j'ai bon espoir de venir un jour)
- La SAGEsse et lepurfils

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

Et moi ??? J'suis où dans la liste :sick:
Mais c'est presqu'un acte manqué parcequ'en fait je suis invité à un dîner chez ma belle famille le dimanche à midi (je l'ai sut y'a deux jours). Donc samedi je sais plus si je viens ou alors je fais pas d'after car là c'est même pas ma famille mais ma "belle famille" je renontre la cousine perdue de ma moitié qu'il n'a pas revu depuis X temps....

Oh je vous jure, la vie des fois ... Il ne se passe rien pendant des semaines et il suffit que tu prévois un truc pour que tous les évènements se la ramènent !

Donc message : à priori je viens, je peux enmener quelqu'un de lyon mais soit il rentre le soir même avec moi, soit il se débrouille.


----------



## Taho! (16 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Et moi ??? J'suis où dans la liste :sick:
> Mais c'est presqu'un acte manqué parcequ'en fait je suis invité à un dîner chez ma belle famille le dimanche à midi (je l'ai sut y'a deux jours). Donc samedi je sais plus si je viens ou alors je fais pas d'after car là c'est même pas ma famille mais ma "belle famille" je renontre la cousine perdue de ma moitié qu'il n'a pas revu depuis X temps....
> 
> Oh je vous jure, la vie des fois ... Il ne se passe rien pendant des semaines et il suffit que tu prévois un truc pour que tous les évènements se la ramènent !
> ...


Chère Odré, tu ne m'a jamais confirmé ta venue, c'est pourquoi je ne t'avais pas rajoutée à la liste. tu peux venir pour la bouffe, aucun soucis, dommage que tu ne restes pas après...
je te note comme présente et je préviens Macintosheux !


----------



## Taho! (16 Novembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (à Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)
- ctrl_alt_suppr (Le monsieur qu'a scripté AE.info )
- ThiGre (via PG)
- Stargazer (soyons fou ! )
- Brab (via PG)
- Michel Netzer (Apple) + goodies + 3 invités
- Appleman (normalement c'est bon...)
- Nino de Nino Prod (un ami ni sur MacG, ni sur PG, mais un vidéaste de talent !)
- Xavier de Anazys (Monsieur standards W3C )
- Patrick Exner
- Odré
_
15






- Valoriel 
- Macintosheux (ça va être possible que si un gentil lyonnais veut bien me mettre dans son coffre  )





- Balooners
- WebO
- Yuls 
- SuperCed 
- Hegemonikon (débordé, mais j'ai bon espoir de venir un jour)
- La SAGEsse et lepurfils

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## atshoom (18 Novembre 2005)

on sera plus d'une dizaine alors.
j'espere que le resto est pas trop petit.
à demain.


----------



## Stargazer (18 Novembre 2005)

15 précisément !


----------



## atshoom (18 Novembre 2005)

je crois qu'un 16ème arrive d'une minute à l'autre 

edit: a ben non, leonardov a eu un empechement ! il ne vient pas.


----------



## Leonardov (18 Novembre 2005)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 7

Aux p'tits plaisirs
10 Rue Dr Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 19 Novembre 2005
A partir de 19h30*​ 






- Taho!
- atshoom (à Grenoble depuis septembre... et j'aime toujours autant les pommes)
- ctrl_alt_suppr (Le monsieur qu'a scripté AE.info )
- ThiGre (via PG)
- Stargazer (soyons fou ! )
- Brab (via PG)
- Michel Netzer (Apple) + goodies + 3 invités
- Appleman (normalement c'est bon...)
- Nino de Nino Prod (un ami ni sur MacG, ni sur PG, mais un vidéaste de talent !)
- Xavier de Anazys (Monsieur standards W3C )
- Patrick Exner
- Odré

_
15






- Valoriel 
- Macintosheux (ça va être possible que si un gentil lyonnais veut bien me mettre dans son coffre  )





- Balooners
- WebO
- Yuls 
- SuperCed 
- Hegemonikon (débordé, mais j'ai bon espoir de venir un jour)
- La SAGEsse et lepurfils
- Leonardov (Apple... just work)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

Si personne n'a besoin de ma voiture, je ne viens plus ...
J'pourrais pas en profiter : repas de famille le lendemain sur lyon


----------



## Taho! (18 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Si personne n'a besoin de ma voiture, je ne viens plus ...
> J'pourrais pas en profiter : repas de famille le lendemain sur lyon


heu, tu viens plus ?


----------



## appleman (20 Novembre 2005)

Un bon resto pour commencer, des invités en pleine forme dont un particulierement volubile... , un michel pleins de beaux cadeaux et des cartes de visites en braï, sans oublier le beaujolais nouveau et le petit verre de chartreuse!

Une pomme bouffe trés trés sympa donc qui a durée jusqu'à 1h du matin pour le resto, heure à laquelle le patron nous a gentiment invité à payer . 

la suite je ne la connais pas car un groupuscule d'indépendantistes s'est dirigé dans un repère grenoblois pour une after, mais copine oblige je n'ai pu les suivre...

En tout cas cela fait plaisir de mettre de nouveaux visages sur les pseudos émérites des forums, notamment du Bar.. et de rencontrer des gens trés intéressants  

A la prochaine!


----------



## Stargazer (20 Novembre 2005)

Pour une première grenette à laquelle je participe ce fut une bouffe bien sympathique ... Quoique ça parlait un peu trop technique à mon goût ...   

Mais sinon ça sera à refaire une prochaine fois !


----------



## control.alt.suppr (20 Novembre 2005)

T'as eu des problèmes cognitifs avec les discussions ?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Novembre 2005)

Non non le cognitif je m'y connais bien !


----------



## golf (20 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quoique ça parlait un peu trop technique à mon goût ...


Ah 
Ils ont des mauvaises habitudes :mouais: 
Donne moi la liste, je bannis :bebe: 

Bon et puis en 2006 on va aller redresser ça :rateau:


----------



## atshoom (20 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour une première grenette à laquelle je participe ce fut une bouffe bien sympathique ... Quoique ça parlait un peu trop technique à mon goût ...
> 
> Mais sinon ça sera à refaire une prochaine fois !



Perso, je ne trouvais pas ça trop technique(cela dit je n'arrive pt etre pas à m'en rendre compte), on a même eu un chatteur professionnel qui déballait n'importe quel sujet et qui a oser aborder un autre sujet qu'apple.
On a pu voir qu'il bosait dans la comm. celui là au moins  

pour la prochaine fois je propose une bouffe savoyarde.


----------



## Stargazer (20 Novembre 2005)

Je ne faisais qu'une comparaison par rapport aux bouffes parisiennes ou les caleçons volent haut !


----------



## lumai (20 Novembre 2005)

Enfin c'est surtout les pantalons qui tombent bas... 
Encore que le dernier repas a été très technique !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Enfin c'est surtout les pantalons qui tombent bas...
> Encore que le dernier repas a été très technique !



eactement: la bergère n'était pas là :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> eactement: la bergère n'était pas là :rateau:



Oui je sais ... Tout est dépeuplé quand je ne suis pas là ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais ... Tout est dépeuplé quand je ne suis pas là ! :rateau:



mais non: hippocampe était là


----------



## Stargazer (20 Novembre 2005)

Un hippocampe ne vaudra jamais une bergère ...  

On voit que t'as plus toute ta raison !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un hippocampe ne vaudra jamais une bergère ...



ben, y'a pas photo :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben, y'a pas photo :rateau:



Ah tu vois tu retrouves ta raison ... En effet ça vaut pas une bergère ! :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

bon et c'était bien votre truc où j'ai même pas pu y aller ?

_(trop deug...)_


----------



## Taho! (21 Novembre 2005)

une excellente soirée, une belle after à la maison, et une motivation pour continuer qui remonte pour continuer ! 

la prochaine en Janvier, pour Décembre, c'est mort...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> une excellente soirée, une belle after à la maison, et une motivation pour continuer qui remonte pour continuer !
> 
> la prochaine en Janvier, pour Décembre, c'est mort...



Et y'a des photos ?


----------



## Taho! (22 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Et y'a des photos ?


très peu... en fait, une voire deux de montrable... Star, tu es d'accord ? je les diffuse ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

moi je suis d'accord


----------



## Stargazer (22 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> très peu... en fait, une voire deux de montrable... Star, tu es d'accord ? je les diffuse ?




Je ne suis pas satisfait de mon oeuvre ... L'inspiration n'était pas là !  

Mais bon diffuse celles que j'ai prises va ! 

C'est pas difficile y en a que 2 !


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2005)

Oui, oui, 2 cela limite les frayeurs


----------



## Stargazer (22 Novembre 2005)

Attends t'as pas encore vu !


----------



## Taho! (22 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Attends t'as pas encore vu !


oh ! ça va, c'est calme quand même !


----------



## Taho! (22 Novembre 2005)

Deux photos en passant, pour jouer avec ComicLife : 






Patrick et Michel faisant mumuse






Atshoom et le Beaujolais !


----------



## atshoom (22 Novembre 2005)

excellent 
mais j'ai pas tout compris de ce qu'il disait le brailleur(de part ces carte de visite)
ça veut dire quoi W3C déjà ? edit:: heu c'était une blague, je suis pas totalement inculte,et puis... je l'ai écouté parler un peu aussi 

mais merci pour le lien wiki golf.


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2005)

atshoom a dit:
			
		

> excellent
> mais j'ai pas tout compris de ce qu'il disait le brailleur(de part ces carte de visite)
> ça veut dire quoi W3C déjà ?


W3C ou World Wide Web Consortium, c'est cela...


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

euh... Je ne veut pas manquer de respect, mais c'est pas plutôt WWWC au lieu de WCCC ?


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2005)

Bien sûr que si 
Impertinent :rateau:


----------



## control.alt.suppr (22 Novembre 2005)

Moralité, il faut pas se laisser abuser par les brailleurs de fond  

OK, je suis déjà parti


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Impertinent :rateau:


Et encore, je n'ai pas fait de citation pour ne pas "graver" l'erreur...


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2005)

control.alt.suppr a dit:
			
		

> Moralité, il faut pas se laisser abuser par les brailleurs de fond


Quel vélo :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (23 Novembre 2005)

Le Brailleur en question, c'est Xavier Destombes de la société Anazys, qui vend des sites accessibles à tous, aveugles y compris, et quelque soit le navigateur et la plate-forme...
Ses cartes de visite sont en braille et ça été un fil rouge toute la soirée de le déchiffrer  

Enfin, Xavier parle, parle, parle, parle... à n'en plus finir !


----------



## appleman (23 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, Xavier parle, parle, parle, parle... à n'en plus finir !




ben il faut bien ça pour arriver à dire tout ce qu'il sait!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

Sympas les photos


----------



## Taho! (23 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Sympas les photos


parait qu'elles sont sombres...


----------



## atshoom (23 Novembre 2005)

horreur, je vois que tu as modifié le commentaire sur la photo Taho! (et oui ça c'est vu)
"Atshoom et le Beaujolais !"
on va croire que je suis alcoolique après !!!
tu aurais au moins pu mettre "atshoom et la bière" ça m'aurait moins vexé


----------



## Stargazer (23 Novembre 2005)

C'est exactement ce que je me suis dit !


----------



## Taho! (24 Novembre 2005)

atshoom a dit:
			
		

> horreur, je vois que tu as modifié le commentaire sur la photo Taho! (et oui ça c'est vu)
> "Atshoom et le Beaujolais !"
> on va croire que je suis alcoolique après !!!
> tu aurais au moins pu mettre "atshoom et la bière" ça m'aurait moins vexé


tu la vois où la bière sur la photo ? on ne voit que la bouteille de Beaujolais !


----------



## atshoom (24 Novembre 2005)

je m'étais dt qu'une bouteille c'est un bouteille, donc ç'aurait pu etre une bonne bierre.
malheureusement on voit l'étiquette sur la photo et le coup de la bierre ne tient pas en effet.
zut, j'aurai bien bu une bonne bière de plus à ce repas.


----------

